# Help with Lagenandra thwaitesii



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello all, I recieved a Lagenandra thwaitesii last July. For a short time it grew a little, but now its really bad. At this point there is nothing left but the rhizome, which thankfully still looks green and hard, and seems to have lots of roots on it. 
I grow it in a mix of Flora Base and decomposed Magnolia leaves with a little bit of sand. I have been fertilizing lightly over the last few months, while most of my other plants have been responding positively, this one is down to just a rhizome. 
What is the proper care for this species? Thanks.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Ive had good emersed growth with this species potted in an aquasoil domolite mix. just a suggestion


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, I agree with Kyle. You'l want to add some calcium / magnesium to the soil mix. Try adding some crushed coral or dolomite.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

A little dolomite won't hurt but this species doesn't need a lot of calcium or even alkaline soil as affinis or usteriana. I'd opt for a mineral-based soil without notable amounts of organic matter though.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hmm, a change of culture then. Ok I will see what I can do. Thank you all.


----------

